# Vista findet keine Software für Soundkarte



## -schnitzel- (25. November 2008)

Hy Leuts,

ich habe mir eine Soundkarte gekauft hab sie eingebaut und die Software aus dem I-net geladen aber Vista bringt die Meldung das keine Software vorhanden ist. Wenn ich den Treiber manuel installieren will bringt das Programm die Meldung das sie nicht angeschlossen ist!  Warum, kann mir da einer helfen
Die Soundkarte ist Übrigends eine Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 CT4830 .

Grüße Andy


----------

